# Reintroducing foods



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there,Has anyone been off certain foods for a long time (e.g. apples, onions, tomatoes, grapefruit etc, etc!) and then tried to reintroduce? My dietician has been advising me to try reintroducing some foods and I have been afraid to. I have finally begun reintroducing certain foods and noting my reactions (gassiness, constipation etc.). I am hoping to hear some success stories!Please respond with your own experience!


----------

